# Hyvää joulua



## Hakro

I'd like to remind you all that in Finnish we don't use capital letters here:

 Toivotan *h*yvää *j*oulua ja *o*nnellista *u*utta *v*uotta kaikille tämän foorumin osallistujille!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Kiitos!  Toivottelen ihan samaa. Jos joku haluaa käyttää isoja alkukirjaimia, en nykäise hernettä nenään!

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> I'd like to remind you all that in Finnish we don't use capital letters here:



Kannattaa muistuttaa opiskelijaa (kuin minua) tästä säännöstä -- kiitos ja hyvää joulua sinullekin!


----------



## sakvaka

Hyvää joulua niin ikään minunkin puolestani!

T. S


----------

